# Cannelloni with ricotta and fresh herbs



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Summery, no meat, tasty and healthy; cannelloni with ricotta and fresh herbs. We try to have at least a meat-less day per week. This is a real "waaaaaw" dish!

Start by making a light tomato sauce; chop and sweat on low fire; an onion, lots of garlic, a celery stalk. Add chopped fresh tomatoes and let cook into a nice sauce. Don't use plum tomatoes, they don't have enough of that tasty fresh juice.

I used storebought Barilla lasagna sheets. First let them soften a few minutes in salted simmering water. Drain and let cool on a kitchentowel.

Filling; I used for around 6 quite big rolls 350 gram ricotta, a whole egg, 2 very large handfuls of fresh arugula (ruccola) and a lot of homegrown herbs, mainly parcely and tarragon. Additional some fresh oregano and marjoram, lemon verbena etc., parmezan cheese and a little panko.

Start by blanching (10sec.in boiling water) all fresh herbs. Remove and cool herbs immediately in icecold water to keep the color. Squeeze most water out and cut on your board roughly using a knife. Add to ricotta together with egg, panko, s&p, parmezan. Mix well and put in fridge to set. I stupidly did not cool my preparation, so my rolls did not keep their shape and collapsed as you can see. When the ricotta is set in the fridge, put a spoonful on a pastasheet and roll into cannelloni.

Cover with tomatosauce and a little extra parmezan. Put in your oven for 30 minutes 180°C/350°F.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I always enjoy the photos you share with us.  Your canelloni look wonderful.  We also go meatless at least once a week.


----------



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I love food porn, thanks for the great picture.  A nice meatless meal is so nice during the summer and this looks great.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

MMMM looks delicious!  We do meatless once a week too.  If it were up to me we'd eat meat once a week only but well... my husband is a carnivore!


----------

